# old bikes--old tools



## all riders (Jan 9, 2010)

I just recently had to remove the pedals from a 20s rollfast. Because of my job, I have just about every wrench in the world, but none skinny enough to fit between the crank arm and the pedal--it's a very narrow nut. I was just about to grind down a wrench when I thought of all the old ones I have(another foolish collection). you know the ones from companies like Williams. well it took a few seconds to find one that was right for the job. Old wrenches are everywhere cheap and are probably worth having around for bike work. Plus, its nice to work on an old bike with old tools--feels right


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 9, 2010)

*Park Tools*

Biketoolsect.com has all the basic and every specialty tool made by Park and others. Before I discovered them, I bought  a set of Craftsman "Tappet Wrenches" they work perfectly for pedals,Bendix 2 speed hubs and on some axle cones.

Pat


----------



## partsguy (Jan 9, 2010)

This spring when all this snow melts, I'll keep an eye out for tools at garage sales. I'd rather support a family here in the USA then a chinese manufacturing company.


----------



## all riders (Jan 9, 2010)

as an avid road biker of 30+ years, I have a lot of the park tools and, in general, I like them alot. However, I have found that some of them suck. that die-cut out of steel thing can be hard on parts and hard on the body. I like them but they're not everything


----------



## sensor (Jan 9, 2010)

craftsman wrench for $2 and a grinder will work


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 10, 2010)

Found these on Ebay last year and they have proven to be indispensable for pedals and bearing cones.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2010)

*Wald*

I have a few of those,they do work good. One, my dad bought for me back in the day,it was made by Wald.

Pat


----------



## how (Jan 10, 2010)

I am always looking for those thin wrenches but have a hard time finding them.
So then I pulled this 48 Autocycle outta a dumpster. 3 Years later I opened the horn tank,,and there was 2 complete sets of thin open end wrenches. I said great i can use those. But then a freind saw them,,they have never been used. He said I shouldnt use them, they are an historical record of what guys used back then. lol

So now I am back to square one, not having the right thin wrenches.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2010)

how said:


> I am always looking for those thin wrenches but have a hard time finding them.
> So then I pulled this 48 Autocycle outta a dumpster. 3 Years later I opened the horn tank,,and there was 2 complete sets of thin open end wrenches. I said great i can use those. But then a freind saw them,,they have never been used. He said I shouldnt use them, they are an historical record of what guys used back then. lol
> 
> So now I am back to square one, not having the right thin wrenches.




WOW! All I can say is just WOW! Nice save!


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 10, 2010)

how said:


> I am always looking for those thin wrenches but have a hard time finding them.
> So then I pulled this 48 Autocycle outta a dumpster. 3 Years later I opened the horn tank,,and there was 2 complete sets of thin open end wrenches. I said great i can use those. But then a freind saw them,,they have never been used. He said I shouldnt use them, they are an historical record of what guys used back then. lol
> 
> So now I am back to square one, not having the right thin wrenches.






you ride the bikes that the dudes rode in the day.
use the tools too.  what good are they if you don't use them ?


----------

